# Anyone put out a fall plot?



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Got my Tecomate and "Hot Spot" in the ground just in time. We had it all down just before the rain last week. Checked the plots last night. Got nice clover growing, average around 2" and the brassicas...... or winter peas......or whatever the heck it is,lol is standing tall at over 3". Not bad for only being 8 days old. Out of three plots only one looks like we had a partial washout. The largest amount of growth is all on one side lol. So far so good,just a matter of timing now and trying to keep them out of it to let it grow in.:!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I have been so busy I have not gotten mine in yet, I did get a couple stumps pushed out last weekend. Hopefully I can get it disced this weekend and be ready to seed when the next batch of rain shows.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I just put out two plots of Buck Forage Oats on Sunday and monday..One plot is about 1/2 acre and the other is 3/4...Now We just need some rain here in SW Ohio..


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm worried I may have put the Hot Spot out a little to early. It should reach max growth around last week of Sept. I have 5 trail cams up that show them hitting all my feeders and piles of Acorn Rage bout 50% of the time during the day. Since the plots are in full sunlight, I doubt they will hit the plots in the day before it starts to cool off some. So I'm worried they will wipe out the plots before they are really established by feeding on them at only at night. I'm gonna put at least 1 cam per plot to see if I can get a pattern on them. Worse case is I will have to move the cameras around to see if I can catch them during shooting light either on the way to or from the plots. Amazing what you go through to hunt deer.lol :!


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Just getting one in now. Doing an acre in a 20 acre field up against woods that has a great deer crossing. My buddy just got his tractor running. We've been doing plots in spots in the woods with our 4 wheelers. Found out that you can't cut enough trees down to bring in the sun though. 

We have our old plots mowed, minerals in place(trophy rock), and the stand placements scouted. (22 spots in a 300 acre lease)

Still have to clean the old camper. I did mow around it last week.

Can't wait 3+ weeks and counting!


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

The lack of rain has hurt me. I put out some plots, got nice rain that night, but that was over 3 weeks ago and no more rain. No rain in the forecast either. 

Lg_mouth


----------



## Bass assasin (Jul 23, 2007)

i got my plots in but this lack of rain is killing me


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

This drought has hurt me also. I am trucking in 55 gallon drums to start making my own rainfall. Hope it is not to late to save them.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

The late bird may get the worm this year. I disced my little plot last weekend and waited for rain. We got some today and dampened the soil. More was forecast so I got my seed in after work. It has now been raining for a solid 45 minutes with more on the way. Hopefully in a week she will be poppin'!!!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

You timed it just right! I'm hoping that the rain we are getting is not late.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Gunna try and plant this week. Do you think its too late?


----------

